# Jeff Healey



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, Jeff Healey has had a reoccurance of the cancer that caused him to go blind when he as a year old. Below is an update from Jeff himself. 



> September 22, 2007
> 
> To the website subscribers:
> 
> ...


His website: http://www.jeffhealey.com/home.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZywo3PBTE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJh3KaIKDAw

:rockon2: Jeff


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, that's so touching. I'm glad to read that he's feeling positive even tho' he's hit some troubling times at the moment. It sure makes me re-think the things that I complain about daily. My 20 minutes stuck on McKnightmare Boulevard this morning in stuck traffic really pales in comparison to the challenges he's facing. WE SHOULD ALL SEND HIM DIFFERENT TYPES OF HATS TO WEAR UNTIL HIS HAIR GROWS BACK! :smile:

Thanks for the update Robert1950.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i met Jeff back in 1990. he is a great player, and a great, sweet funny guy. if you're reading this jeff  , i wish you all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i have alot of respect for jeff's talent (and he carries himself with grace)
seen him a few times playing the loud blues rock (he's awesome)
and i think the old timey jazz stuff he does is totally awesome to

i kind of dig his jazz wizards better than the healey band

i hope jeff well and that he can keep being there for his family


----------

